# Some Interesting Photos Taken in the USA



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)

Pictures from someone's travels in the USA.  http://www.boredpanda.com/american-journey-travel-photography-alesandro-simic/

Here's 5th Avenue in New York:


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

Very interesting I am surprised he missed San Diego which is bigger and every bit as interesting as San Fransisco, I have lived in both.   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_California_cities_by_population


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## AprilT (Feb 22, 2015)

I especially love all the NY pictures.    I enjoyed that video, nice touch at the beginning with the memory wall of Veterans.  The rest of the video just reminded me why I've never been as enthrall with Siesta Key beach as so many others, we have beautiful white sand, but no real texture to it, just flat surface areas.  

I've visited San Diego only once in my late 20's, it was on my list of places I wanted to move to and occasionally I still look it over fondly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## AprilT (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh, Mt Kisco, I lived near there in my youth, I lived in Bedford Hills area as a kid age 10-13 and most of westchester from then on.  It's a lot more crowded today from the looks of those pictures.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 25, 2015)

[h=1]Driving Around New York City - 1928[/h].


----------



## AprilT (Feb 25, 2015)

Ken, that was a fun video to watch, but, having rode in many a NYC cab the rides were very much similar to what it was like in the clip; not fun at all.  Many times I was holding on for dear life.  nthego:


----------

